# Steam: Winter Sale 2015 ist gestartet



## Knusperferkel (22. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Winter Sale 2015 ist gestartet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Winter Sale 2015 ist gestartet


----------



## Headbanger79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Derzeit komplett überlastet, ich versuche seit ner halben Stunde, Assetto Corsa und einen DLC dazu zu kaufen, bisher kein Erfolg.


----------



## lars9401 (22. Dezember 2015)

Jepp, zur Zeit geht sogut wie nichts. Auch sind ein paar Verlinkungen falsch. WEnn ich auf meine Wunschliste will, dann läd Steam entweder gar nicht oder mein Profil.

Weis jemand wie das mit den Karten diesmal funktioniert. Meine Liste ist nämlich noch leer. Und ne neue anfertigen, geht nicht, da meldet sich Steam mit der Überlastungsnachricht.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie zu jedem Sale.


----------



## lars9401 (22. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell scheint es erstmal zu laufen. Ich kann zumindest die Listen durchblättern für die Sammelkarten.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2015)

ich finds wirklich merkwürdig, dass man keine daily- und flash-sales mehr macht.
da war doch der anreiz viel größer öfter mal in den store zu schauen (und damit wurde wohl auch mehr gekauft, würde ich vermuten).


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2015)

Das ganze wirkt irgendwie vor allem so lieblos. Auch keine Spiele oder sonstiges mehr


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

Daily Deals und Community Votes wurden abgeschafft da es ein Exploit in der Steam Refund Software gibt wo immer noch versucht wird den zu fixen
Quelle: Reddit


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Daily Deals und Community Votes wurden abgeschafft da es ein Exploit in der Steam Refund Software gibt wo immer noch versucht wird den zu fixen
> Quelle: Reddit



Dann kann man sich wohl bei den Exploitern bedanken.

Na ja, mein Backlog wird dankbar sein, wenn nicht zuviel dazukommt


----------



## Sweetmanu (22. Dezember 2015)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Jepp, zur Zeit geht sogut wie nichts. Auch sind ein paar Verlinkungen falsch. WEnn ich auf meine Wunschliste will, dann läd Steam entweder gar nicht oder mein Profil.
> 
> Weis jemand wie das mit den Karten diesmal funktioniert. Meine Liste ist nämlich noch leer. Und ne neue anfertigen, geht nicht, da meldet sich Steam mit der Überlastungsnachricht.


Ich hab die entdeckungslisten im Big Picture Modus abgearbeitet für die 3 Sammelkarten. Im normalen clienten kam immer die Überlastungsmeldung.
Project Cars für 19.99€ gekauft. Nun ist der Sale für mich gelaufen. Das war das einzige Spiel bei dem Ich maximal 20 € ausgeben wollte. Bzw. das Einzige Spiel das Ich unbedingt haben wollte.


----------



## DerBloP (22. Dezember 2015)

So, IL2-BoS und pcars sind bei mir auch in den Account gelandet. Hatte zwar pcars auch gebacked, wollte es dann aber nicht kaufen. Nungut, mittlerweile hatte ich bislang schon 16 Eur als Premie von Slightly Mad Studios für mein gebacke bekommen, somit passt das. Ausserdem wird es denke ich für die VR ganz gut sein nebst Assetto Corsa, welches zwar ganz klar mein Favorit ist, aber leider keine Nacht und Regenfahrten bietet. 
Nordschleife Nachts und im Regen, wird bestimmt Adrenalin PUR mit der VR...


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> So, IL2-BoS [...]



Solltest du online spielen sollen, dann schau auf dem "Fighting Legends" Server vorbei - ist unserer.


----------



## Cityboy (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab bei Mad Max zugegriffen  ...,ausserdem hab ich auch was interessantes gefunden: "Empire Tv Tycoon" das Ding sieht aus wie Mad Tv und für 6 Euro zu haben. Bin somit gespannt ob das was taugt :p


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Dezember 2015)

Hätte ja Interesse an Rocket League, ich frage mich ob 30% schon der Beste Deal sind den es für das Spiel im diesjährigen Sale gibt.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hätte ja Interesse an Rocket League, ich frage mich ob 30% schon der Beste Deal sind den es für das Spiel im diesjährigen Sale gibt.



Es gibt keine wechselnde Rabatte mehr


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt keine wechselnde Rabatte mehr


Also auf der Steam seite steht ganz deutlich "*Heutige *Topangebote", was eben bedeutet, daß es doch bessere Deals an einem bestimmten Tag geben kann.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (23. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also auf der Steam seite steht ganz deutlich "*Heutige *Topangebote", was eben bedeutet, daß es doch bessere Deals an einem bestimmten Tag geben kann.



Nein. Es wird wie der Herbstsale sein, nur die auf der Startseite gezeigten Spiele werden durchwechseln. Rein optisch, die Preise betrifft das alles nicht.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Es soll nur neue Angebote dir vortäuschen aber bei allen Angeboten steht endet 4.1.2016

Wär es ein Daily Deal dann hätte es einen 48 Stunden Timer


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Nein. Es wird wie der Herbstsale sein, nur die auf der Startseite gezeigten Spiele werden durchwechseln. Rein optisch, die Preise betrifft das alles nicht.


Wie? dann passiert jetzt rein gar nix mehr, außer daß man jeden Tag eine neue Seite von dem Comic durchlesen kann? ... _boooooring._


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (23. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie? dann passiert jetzt rein gar nix mehr, außer daß man jeden Tag eine neue Seite von dem Comic durchlesen kann? ... _boooooring._



Desswegen wurden die Sales für mich seit dieser Änderung weitestgehend uninteressant. Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr Gesammtumsatz im Vergleich zu den Sales davor gelitten hat...


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es soll nur neue Angebote dir vortäuschen aber bei allen Angeboten steht endet 4.1.2016
> 
> Wär es ein Daily Deal dann hätte es einen 48 Stunden Timer


Ja, ist mir auch gerade eben aufgefallen, das bei allen Sales der 04.05.2016 als Enddatum steht und es keinen Countdown  mehr gibt. Dann werde ich mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie? dann passiert jetzt rein gar nix mehr, außer daß man jeden Tag eine neue Seite von dem Comic durchlesen kann? ... _boooooring._



Bei den Herbstsale war es ja normal da gab es noch nie Community Votes und Flash Sales. Es soll halt Exploits während des Summer Sales gegeben haben als Steam Refund rauskam (Laut gerüchte haben RU Bots billig in Rubel eingekauft und sich in Dollar refunden lassen was aber nur bei Daily Deals, Flash Sales und Community Vote Angeboten ging) . Als einer von vielen Hotfixes wurde ja geändert das dein Steamguthaben nur noch deine Länderwährung ist und es keine Daily Deals, Flash Sales und Community Votes mehr gibt weil es dann leichter zu überwachen ist ob es ein einen Fehler bei der Rückerstattung gab oder nicht.  Da gab es ja eine lange Diskussion bei Reddit Steamtrading und sonstige Reddit Steam unterforen.

Das gute ist man kann gleich am ersten Tag alles kaufen und braucht dann nicht mehr drauf zu achten die restlichen 2 wochen - Leider fehlt aber hier halt der Geschenke entpacken Effekt


----------



## AC3 (23. Dezember 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Desswegen wurden die Sales für mich seit dieser Änderung weitestgehend uninteressant. Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr Gesammtumsatz im Vergleich zu den Sales davor gelitten hat...



steam ist die zweitgrößte spieleplattform. 

die größte ist das playstation-network (ps3/ps4)
danach kommt steam/origin
und dann kommt xlive (x360/x1)

steam hat es geschafft die x360/x1 plattform zu überholen. das hätte vor 5 jahren noch niemand gedacht.
um den erfolg von steam muss man sich keine sorgen machen.

nintendo spielt eine sonderrolle. auf der wiiu erscheinen viele, sehr viele spiele nicht.
wird eventuell bei der NX besser. aber die community zurückzugewinnen wird keine leichte aufgabe.
sales hin oder her. die gibt es auf konsolen auch und tun nichts zur sache.

der brutto-monatsumsatz liegt bei steam zwischen 200 und 500 mio $.
der monat juni lag bei 300 mio $. da war der summer-sale.
rekordmonat 2015 war jedoch der april mit 500 mio $.

der steam brutto-jahresumsatz 2015 liegt bei 4 milliarden $.

ps. vor 5 jahren (also 2010) lag der monatliche steam-umsatz noch bei unter 100 mio $.


kurzum.
steam hat zwischen 2010 und 2015 enorm zugelegt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2015)

Für mehr Übersicht:
https://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=Game&category=0&cc=us


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> [...]


... und woher nimmst du diese Zahlen?

Bislang hat doch Valve nie irgendwelche Zahlen veröffentlicht.


----------



## AC3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und woher nimmst du diese Zahlen?
> 
> Bislang hat doch Valve nie irgendwelche Zahlen veröffentlicht.




bezüglich der verkaufszahlen steamspy - die stimmen mit so manchen publisheraussagen überein.
und beim umsatz gibt es schätzungen von dirversen wirtschaftsseiten.
digitaltrends zum beispiel.

an zahlen kommt man über umwege.
u.a. auch über daten von servern wie zum beispiel die bf4 stats bezüglich origin.
http://bf4stats.com/


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Also sind es Schätzungen von '3rd partys' ... danke, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab schon wieder voll zugeschlagen...
Insgesamt 10 Wimmelbildspiele


----------



## AC3 (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also sind es Schätzungen von '3rd partys' ... danke, mehr muss ich nicht wissen.



nein; es sind datenbankauswertungen und keine "schätzungen".


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Was denn für Datenbankauswertungen?

Alles, was nicht von Valve veröffentlich wird, sind Schätzungen. Ggf. möchten deine 'ominösen' Datenbankauswertungen genauere Schätzungen sein, aber es sind und bleiben eben Schätzungen.

Allerdings würde mich, auch wenn es der falsche Thread ist, schon interessieren, welche Datenbank(en) wie genau ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Farragut (23. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> nein; es sind datenbankauswertungen und keine "schätzungen".



er hat aber Recht, selbst Steamspy kann nur öffentliche Profile auswerten und kann somit nur eine grobe Schätzung oder einen Trend zeigen.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Dezember 2015)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine interessante Empfehlung in Richtung Rollenspiel oder Indie? Gerne auch in Richtung JRPG.
Einfach nur meine Wunschliste runterkaufen wäre mir grad zu doof.


----------



## Holyangel (23. Dezember 2015)

werde wohl auch diesen sale wieder passen, wie die letzten schonzuvor.
Es gibt zwar ein paar wenige Spiele, die mich interessieren würden, auch wären davon ein paar preislich okay, aber ich habe immer noch genug zu spielen, und brauche nicht noch mehr "neue" Spiele, für die ich erst in einem halben Jahr zum zocken komm


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine interessante Empfehlung in Richtung Rollenspiel oder Indie? Gerne auch in Richtung JRPG.
> Einfach nur meine Wunschliste runterkaufen wäre mir grad zu doof.



Save 80% on Transistor on Steam
Save 70% on Gone Home on Steam
Save 80% on The Stanley Parable on Steam
Save 85% on Shadowgate (2014) on Steam
Save 75% on Sacred 2 Gold on Steam


----------



## Holyangel (23. Dezember 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine interessante Empfehlung in Richtung Rollenspiel oder Indie? Gerne auch in Richtung JRPG.
> Einfach nur meine Wunschliste runterkaufen wäre mir grad zu doof.



Die letzten Rollenspiele, dich ich gespielt habe waren Eye of the beholder (gog), Darkest Dungeon, Diablo 3 (immer mal wieder), Legend of Grimrock 2 (endlich fertig, erster teil war imo besser - aber dennoch top game), Sword coast legends (nicht so gut wie erhofft, auch wenn man das Regelwerk beiseite läßt).


Ich liebäugle noch, mir die Dark Sun Titel bei gog zu holen... andererseits sind die Spiele halt so sehr altbacken, dass ich mich frage, ob mir die ganze Mechanik noch gefällt.... auch wenn die Story ggfl ganz gut sein kann....


Edit: Ansonsten zur Einstimmung an Underworld Ascendant nochmal Ultima Underworld 1+2


----------



## svd (23. Dezember 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine interessante Empfehlung in Richtung Rollenspiel oder Indie? Gerne auch in Richtung JRPG.
> Einfach nur meine Wunschliste runterkaufen wäre mir grad zu doof.



Ich hoffe, auf deiner Wunschliste steht auch "Grandia II"


----------



## AC3 (23. Dezember 2015)

> Alles, was nicht von Valve veröffentlich wird, sind Schätzungen.



nein, steamspy greift auf die steam nutzerprofile zu. 

beispiel:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/meat_bug

http://steamcommunity.com/id/meat_bug/games/?tab=all

daher auch die genauen zahlen.


so auswertungen gibt es übrigens auch über facebook-nutzer.


----------



## NovaSentinel (23. Dezember 2015)

Dann sag mir doch mal was du so alles in meinem Profil findest:

Steam Community :: Nova


----------



## Farragut (23. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> nein, steamspy greift auf die steam nutzerprofile zu.
> 
> beispiel:
> Steam Community :: Meatbug
> ...



wie schon geschrieben, Profile können nur ausgewertet werden, wenn sie öffentlich gemacht sind und das sind bei weitem nicht alle.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (23. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> nein, steamspy greift auf die steam nutzerprofile zu.
> 
> beispiel:
> Steam Community :: Meatbug
> ...



Sorry, aber ich muss dich da leider enttäuschen. Rabowke hat Recht. Es sind Schätzungen. Denen liegt zwar eine Auswertung via Steam-API zu Grunde, die aber ungenaue Werte liefert. Zumindest nicht so genau, um darauf Aussagen zu stützen wie du sie getroffen hast oder Steam Spy veröffentlichen könnte, weil sie einfach nichts aussagen. Die Zahlen die man dafür bräuchte, sind weiterhin nur Valve und den Publishern bekannt und werden vertraulich behandelt. Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Zahlen auf Steam Spy sind keine nackten Zahlen via API, sondern von Steam Spy selbst hochgerechnet, geschätzt.


----------



## Chronik (23. Dezember 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr den Sale finde? Nun ja ich finde ihn ausgesprochen zum Kotzen (Habe mich demensprechend auchschon im Steam Forum ausgesprochen!).


----------



## Orzhov (23. Dezember 2015)

Danke an diejenigen die mir Spiele vorgeschlagen haben. Die fallen alle in eine von zwei Kategorien. Entweder habe ich sie schon oder sie sprechen mich einfach nicht an.


----------



## WeeFilly (24. Dezember 2015)

Och doch, ich habe mir endlich Europa Univeralis IV mit allen DLCs gekauft. 

Und Red Orchestra 2, nachdem ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, dass es sich trotz Warnung nicht um eine "low violence" Version handele. (Hab's aber noch nicht ausprobiert, ich übernehme keine Garantie!  )


----------



## battschack (24. Dezember 2015)

South park ist in steam im angebot und im amazon bekommt man es als digital schon ewig billiger xD

Nur noch verarsche das mit steam^^ Dann auch noch -75% o.O


----------



## Gemar (24. Dezember 2015)

Alle witzigen Features vom letzten Jahr wurden abgeschafft.
Jetzt schaut man vielleicht einmal täglich rein, geht die Vorschläge durch, kassiert seine Sammelkarte und das wars dann auch schon. Schade!

Und die Sale-Angebote waren nahezu alle schon im Herbst zu haben.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> nein, steamspy greift auf die steam nutzerprofile zu.
> 
> beispiel:
> Steam Community :: Meatbug
> ...


Ich denke die anderen User haben dich auf deinen Denkfehler hingewiesen ... aber nehmen wir mal an, jedes Profil wäre öffentlich, dann wüsste man welches Spiel wie häufig verkauft wurde: nur aber zu welchen Preis? Retail? Online? Im Sale erworben?

Oder berücksichtigen die "Auswertungsdatenbanken", immer noch interessantes Wort, das Kaufdatum jedes Spiels & vergleichen das mit Sales in den vergangenen Monaten um zu überprüfen, ob das Spiel "nur" für einen Bruchteil des Geldes erworben wurde?

Ich sehe nämlich in deinem Beispiel kein Datum, wann das Spiel gekauft bzw. erworben wurde ... das dürfte wirklich nur der Käufer selbst sehen. Des Weiteren habe ich als Käufer vom letzten Batman Spiel als "Entschädigung" ein paar andere Batman Spiele in meiner Steambibliothek bekommen mit Kaufdatum vom Batman: AK. Werden diese Spiele jetzt auch gezählt als Kauf?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr den Sale finde? Nun ja ich finde ihn ausgesprochen zum Kotzen (Habe mich demensprechend auchschon im Steam Forum ausgesprochen!).


was findest du daran denn zum kotzen?


----------



## DerBloP (24. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Solltest du online spielen sollen, dann schau auf dem "Fighting Legends" Server vorbei - ist unserer.


Jo, wen ihr auch ein Geschwader, oder noch besser ein Multi-Gaming Clan seit, würde ich evtl. ja sogar bei euch mitmachen. Wie gesagt, bin kein Profi in dem Berreich, habe zwar eigtl. alle Sims die es so gibt, und kann auch einigermaßen die Flugzeuge bedienen, nur ehlt mir halt die Übung. Werde mich aber erstmal selber wärend der Feiertage ein wenig einfliegen. Wie gesagt, zZ ist bei mir auch ein wenig Stress, da neue Arbeitsstelle usw. (das liegt zZ Primär erstmal mein Hauptaugenmerk drauf) aber gegen ende Januar würde mich eein Geschwader bzw. Clan schon reizen. 
Werde mich diesbezüglich bei dir aber irgendwann nochmal melden, wenn ihr denn noch Leute sucht... 
Nungut, erstmal wünsche ich dir und allen ein Frohes Fest, besinnliche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch (auch wenn dies noch ein wenig dauert)


----------



## golani79 (24. Dezember 2015)

Jo, wir sind ein gemütlicher, kleiner Haufen - bin auch kein Profi und der Spaß und RL stehen bei uns im Vordergrund.
Haben uns halt über div. Sims getroffen und fliegen gemeinsam als 9./JG27 - derzeit hauptsächlich in BoS.

Kannst ja mal im BoS Forum im MP Bereich reinschauen - da gibts ein Topic zu unserem Server - FIGHTING LEGENDS - Multiplayer Servers and Hosting - IL-2 Sturmovik Forum - und da sind auch TS Daten drinn.
Bist jederzeit eingeladen, vorbeizuschauen.

Wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes Fest und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Chronik (24. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was findest du daran denn zum kotzen?



Wenn du mal die sale Prozente siehst.
Viele Spiele haben den gleichen Prozentfktor wie zum Herbst-Sale (sind also nicht extra verbilligt, was ich ganz ehrlich zu einem "*Weihnachts*-*Sale*" erwarte!!!) aber nun ja die Preise geben ja die Publisher/Entwickler vor. Aber Steam hätte bestimmt noch ein per Prozent mehr rausholen können!


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2015)

Wer wegen %-Zahlen was kauft, fällt natürlich auch prompt in die Falle... und zwar bei jedem Sale.
Egal ob bei Software, Kleider oder was auch immer.


----------



## AC3 (24. Dezember 2015)

wer bei den preisen noch meckert, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

sorry, aber nur ein geringer %-satz übt kritik am winter-sale bei steam aus.
vermutlich zur gänze deutsche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2015)

Bis jetzt hab ich mir nur "Blackhole" und "Tembo the Badass Elephant" gegönnt, beide so stark reduziert, viel günstiger werden diese so schnell nicht werden. Evtl. tu ich mir noch einen weiteren "FX Pinball 2"-Tisch an, und bei 1-2 weiteren Titeln um die 3-4 Euro überlege ich noch.

Bei meinen AAA-Wunschspielen kommt widerum nichts in die Bibliothek, die erlassenen Rabatte sind mir zu gering.


----------



## battschack (24. Dezember 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wer wegen %-Zahlen was kauft, fällt natürlich auch prompt in die Falle... und zwar bei jedem Sale.
> Egal ob bei Software, Kleider oder was auch immer.




Richtig... z.B south park kostet bei amazon seit monaten 4.99 als digital und hier soll es 75% rabatt geben dann kostet es auch noch mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2015)

Das Wichtigste ist immer zu vergleichen..Mal gibt es bei Steam was billiger, mal bei Bundle Stars, Green Man Gaming , gog. com oder Amazon. Da muss man eben immer gucken


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2015)

Steam darf nicht selbstständig Rabatte machen oder den empholenen VK Preis ändern das kriegen die alles vorgeschrieben deshalb sind teil titel immer noch teuer obwohl sie in der softwarepyramide für 10 euro gibt


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit GTA 4 bei Steam aus? Ist da auch immer noch das ganze Kopierschutzgerümpel wie in der Ladenversion drin?


----------



## Worrel (1. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit GTA 4 bei Steam aus? Ist da auch immer noch das ganze Kopierschutzgerümpel wie in der Ladenversion drin?


_
"Hinweis: Dieses Spiel kann nicht über Steam Family Sharing geteilt werden!
Achtung: Dieser Titel nutzt DRM von Dritten (Games for Windows Live, SecuROM, Rockstar Social Club)"_


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2016)

Danke Dir, Worrel. Ich hab ja schon die Ladenversion, aber wenn die Digitale Version von dem Gerümpel befreit wäre, dann hätte ich da nochmal zugegriffen. Das ist ja das, was mich meist daran hindert, dass ich GTA 4 nochmal installiere. Mich gruselt der ganze Kopierschutzkram


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Sammelkarten. Wenn man mit jemandem tauscht, werden die erstmal für 24 Stunden zurückgehalten und dann bekommt der andere sie erst?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Sammelkarten. Wenn man mit jemandem tauscht, werden die erstmal für 24 Stunden zurückgehalten und dann bekommt der andere sie erst?



Ja, stimmt aber nur mit Leuten aus deiner Freundesliste. Tauscht du mit Fremden wartest du 3 Tage auf den Abschluss des Handels.
Außer beide Parteien nutzen dieses Programm fürs Mobiltelefon, dann hat man keine Wartezeit.


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Worrel. Ich hab ja schon die Ladenversion, aber wenn die Digitale Version von dem Gerümpel befreit wäre, dann hätte ich da nochmal zugegriffen. Das ist ja das, was mich meist daran hindert, dass ich GTA 4 nochmal installiere. Mich gruselt der ganze Kopierschutzkram


Das wird bei mir auf der offiziellen  Spiele Seite bei Steam angezeigt. Kommt evtl. von dem Browser Addon "Enhanced Steam".


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie reizt mich der Steamsale dieses mal (fast) gar nicht. Bin auch noch Dampfjungfrau für diesen Winter. Die einzigen Spiele, wo ich gerade am grübeln bin, sind Wolfenstein The New Order bzw. The Old Blood (hab mich noch nicht entschieden, werde aber wohl höchstens eins davon spielen)  und evtl. Bioshock 2 (1 und Infinite hab ich schon).

Das Einzige, was ich gemacht habe, ist Listen durchklicken, um Sammelkarten zu verkaufen. Der Gewinn würde immerhin reichen, um mir Bioshock 2 quasi kostenlos zu kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

Wolfenstein würde ich nur uncut kaufen. Ergo nicht via Steam direkt.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wolfenstein würde ich nur uncut kaufen. Ergo nicht via Steam direkt.



Ob Cut oder nicht ist mir da eigentlich egal.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wolfenstein würde ich nur uncut kaufen. Ergo nicht via Steam direkt.


Hm? Gibt's die Wolfensteins außerhalb Deutschlands in Europa nicht uncut?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

Es gibt soweit ich weiß die G-A-S-Edition die CUT ist. D.h. Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz-Versionen sind cut. Ob man in den Ländern problemlos und regulär bei Steam die uncut kaufen kann keine Ahnung.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2016)

Nein, kann man nicht - musste auch nen US Key kaufen, weil mir von den neuen Wolfenstein Titeln über Steam nur die Cut angeboten wird in AT.

Alles was von Wolfenstein vor Bethesda gepublished wurde, kann man problemlos uncut erwerben bei Steam.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2016)

Hab mir trotz allem jetzt mal die deutsche Version von Wolfenstein The New Order gegönnt. Auch wenn die engl. Version an einigen Stellen ein wenig atmosphärischer sein mag, hat es mich auch bei anderen Spielen zum Thema WW2 nicht großartig gestört.

Und ich hab immer noch 2,57 EUR bei Steam übrig und könnte mir damit noch zwei weitere Spiele (Amerzone und 1953 KGB Unleashed) auf meiner Wunschliste kaufen. Bei Steam ist Geld wirklich schon lange kein Problem mehr, nur Zeit. Ich wüsste nicht, wann ich das alles spielen sollte


----------

